# [CLOSED] Celeste is here



## yosie1511 (May 8, 2020)

Celeste is visiting my island!

You can stay for the meteor shower if you like!  I think the shower is glitched because someone used - to leave

The meteor shower is back in action!

Post in this thread if you like to come

Tips are appreciated


----------



## -Zora- (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come for celeste


----------



## Loubelle (May 8, 2020)

Could I come? o:


----------



## katie. (May 8, 2020)

Would love to visit please


----------



## Yorli (May 8, 2020)

would love to visit please!


----------



## ruby slippers (May 8, 2020)

I would love to come! Will give tips


----------



## Feferily (May 8, 2020)

I'd also like to drop by! ^^


----------



## Vadim (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2020)

Would like to come.


----------



## Lucyme (May 8, 2020)

Hey, I'd like to visit please


----------



## windloft (May 8, 2020)

hihi, i'd love to come for celeste!


----------



## dkbw (May 8, 2020)

Love to come!


----------



## JellyBeans (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## Tsen (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to drop by


----------



## drchoo (May 8, 2020)

Interested in Celeste!


----------



## MayorGong (May 8, 2020)

Hi! May I visit? ^^


----------



## lars708 (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come if possible!


----------



## Druidsleep (May 8, 2020)

yosie1511 said:


> Celeste is visiting my island!
> Leif is here too and he's selling Hydrangea shrubs
> 
> Post in this thread if you like to come
> ...


Can I join?


----------



## drahcir` (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to stop by real quick if you're still taking people


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

i’d love to come see celeste, please!


----------



## wolfie1 (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come see Celeste!


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 8, 2020)

i’d love to come if i can!! c:


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to see Celeste!


----------



## yosie1511 (May 8, 2020)

The meteor shower started!


----------



## lyonbunny (May 8, 2020)

hello, id like to come


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 8, 2020)

If you're still open, I'd like to come and see Celeste


----------



## yosie1511 (May 8, 2020)

Someone quietly left and kicked everyone of the island.
Dodo is still the same if you want to revisit


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2020)

hi can i come?


----------



## Divergent (May 8, 2020)

Please can I visit?


----------



## Tsunade (May 8, 2020)

Can I visit ?


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 8, 2020)

I would like to come! Let me know whenever I can come. Thanks for hosting this.


----------



## Keen (May 8, 2020)

If this is still open, I would love to come.


----------



## Mszcrystal (May 8, 2020)

Is this still opened for visitors?!


----------



## yosie1511 (May 8, 2020)

Is it possible that a meteor shower can glitch because someone used - to leave?


----------



## grah (May 8, 2020)

Hey! Can I please come??


----------



## yosie1511 (May 8, 2020)

The meteor shower glitched because someone used - to leave

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

Nevermind the shower is back


----------



## AlexandraVegeta (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still open?


----------



## atriosocool (May 8, 2020)

Would love to come visit if still open!


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Zadakine (May 8, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## yosie1511 (May 8, 2020)

The meteor shower isn't really good.
If you only want to wish on stars, I wouldn't come to my island.


----------



## Silh (May 8, 2020)

id love to visit just for celeste! ^^


----------



## Megaroni (May 8, 2020)

may I come?


----------



## Mookie (May 8, 2020)

Hi. Just wanting to get a Celeste DIY and not waiting for meteors. Will tip 99k. Thanks


----------



## Tasuot (May 8, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come visit Celeste! (=


----------



## Snowifer (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit celeste!


----------



## SkylarMirage (May 8, 2020)

I would love to come for Celeste as well


----------



## aericell (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to come for Celeste


----------

